# Horse riding in Abu Dhabi (or Dubai)?



## Bearcub

Hello, I am moving out to AD very shortly and used to ride competively in the UK when I was younger. I am hoping to be able to start riding again in the UAE. Does anyone have any suggestions at to which riding schools are good? I am happy to leg it up to Dubai if need be but would rather stay in AD. 

Any guidance would be gratefully received.


----------



## SDesai

Bearcub said:


> Hello, I am moving out to AD very shortly and used to ride competively in the UK when I was younger. I am hoping to be able to start riding again in the UAE. Does anyone have any suggestions at to which riding schools are good? I am happy to leg it up to Dubai if need be but would rather stay in AD.
> 
> Any guidance would be gratefully received.


Check this out,
Welcome | SERC
It is in Sharjah, I normally go once in a while to this place.

Regards


----------



## DiscoVolante

Hi Bearcub,

Were you able to find anything a bit closer to AD, please?

Regards


----------

